

Robert Morris, a developer of Unix, dies at 78 - quizbiz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/robert-morris-a-developer-of-unix-dies-at-78/2011/06/30/AG5PwbsH_story.html

======
mitchellboy
rip

